# Hallo



## Steinadler (15. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

leider kann ich im Moment noch nicht so viel über mich erzählen. Da meine Eltern schon 2 Gartenteich hatten und ich in meiner ETW im Minigrundstück mit meinem Vater auch einen kleinen Gartenteich (ca. 3x4 Meter mit 2 Meter Bachlauf; viel mehr Platz war leider nicht  ) gebaut habe, muss es natürlich in unserem neu umgebauten Haus wieder ein Gartenteich werden. Hier habe ich aber mehr Platz.  

Der Gartenumbau startet am 01.09.08 und ich kann es schon gar nicht mehr erwarten.  Allerdings habe ich mir hier eine Firma zur Hilfe geholt, da Gartenteich, Garten, Pergola, Gartenzaun, Schiebetor, usw. zu machen ist.

Der Teich soll etwa 23 qm Wasseroberfläche und einen etwa 5 Meter Bachlauf haben. Der Teich wird etwa 1,10 bis 1,60 Meter tief sein. Als Fischbesatz ziehen einige Goldfische aus meinem anderen kleinen Teich mit um, da dort inzwischen zu viele Fische drin sind. Ausserdem überlege ich noch, ob ich mir Schleierschwänze (rote und schwarze) mit reinsetzen soll.

Gruss


----------



## Steinadler (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

So. Nun ist mein Gartenteich fast fertig.   Nun sind noch die Kleinarbeiten (Beleuchtung, Dekoration, kleinere Arbeiten, usw.) zu machen.

Der Teich ist etwa 7,00 Meter lang und zwischen 2,30 und 3,50 Meter breit. Als tiefste Stelle sind nun etwa 1,10 Meter herausgekommen. Die Wasseroberfläche ist laut meiner GaLa-Firma etwa 23 qm. Der Bachlauf ist ca. 6,00 Meter lang und hat 3 Staustufen. Ausserdem haben wir uns noch eine Holzbrücke (ohne Geländer) über den Teich gegönnt.

Als Bachlaufpumpe habe ich eine Oase Aquamax 16000, die an einer Oase FM-Master 3 angeschlossen ist, wo ich sie regeln kann (feine Sache sowas  ).

Als Teichbewohner bekomme ich demnächst von einer Bekannten (ihre Eltern wollen ihren Gartenteich zuschütten) Fische. Welche weiss ich allerdings noch nicht.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Eugen (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

hallo Michael,

Das :


			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> So. Nun ist mein Gartenteich fast fertig.


und das :


			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> Als Teichbewohner bekomme ich demnächst ...  Fische. Welche weiss ich allerdings noch nicht.



wird heuer wohl kaum mehr gut gehen.

Such mal nach "Nitritpeak" "jetzt noch Fische umsetzten"

Ausserdem ist jetzt keine Pflanzzeit mehr.


----------



## Dodi (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Michael!

An dieser Stelle noch ein :willkommen von mir hier im Forum!

Zeig doch mal Bilder von Deiner Oase - wir sind hier ja so gar nicht neugierig...

Wie lange ist denn schon Wasser im Teich?
Tja, Fische würde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr umsetzen. Es ist einfach zu spät, dass sie sich noch an andere Gegebenheiten gewöhnen könnten. 
Vielleicht lassen sich die Eltern der Bekannten überreden, ihren Gartenteich erst im Frühjahr zuzuschütten?


----------



## Frank (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Michael,

habe gerade auf deiner Seite gesphinxt und muss sagen, das sieht sehr geil aus!

Außer dem von Eugen schon angemerkten frühzeitigen einsetzen der Fische habe ich aber noch zwei andere Fragen:
Du schreibst in deinem Bericht, du hast Teicherde eingefüllt. Du meinst damit hoffentlich nicht die Teicherde, welche man in jedem Baumarkt kaufen kann.
Diese enthält soviel Nährstoffe, das im nächsten und den weiteren Jahren vor allem die Algen ihren Spaß daran haben ...  
Und wie sieht es mit einem Zaun aus? So richtig ruhig schlafen könnte ich nicht, auch wenn der Bereich mit rotweißem "Absperrband" gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## Steinadler (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo,

Vielen Dank an alle für die nette Begrüssung, usw. Das mit dem umsetzen der Goldfische ist so eine Sache. Entweder ich nehme sie noch die nächsten Tag oder sie enden als Futter für grössere Fische. Der andere Teich wird definitiv noch heuer platt gemacht.

@Eugen:
Werde mal nach Nitritpeak suchen. Angepflanzt ist schon.

@Eugen, Dodi:
Bilder gibt es auf der Homepage www.gartenteich.de.ki zu sehen. Werde aber auch versuchen demnächst mal hier ein Album zu erstellen.

@Frank:
Ein Zaun kommt schon noch mit hin. Der hat aber leider noch Lieferzeit. Er kommt wahrscheinlich November/Dezember. Das mit dem schlafen geht schon. Es gibt ja Schlaftabletten. . Die Teicherde kommt vom GaLa-Bauer. Ist extra für Gartenteiche. 

Gruss


----------



## Eugen (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Michael,

der Teich sieht richtig gut aus. 

Wenn ich wieder mal heimfahre (die Schwiegereltern wohnen in der Gartenstadt ),werde ich mir den Teich glatt mal anschauen 

Ja und natürlich noch :

:willkommen   im Club der Oberfranken


----------



## katja (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

hallo und :willkommen im forum!





			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teicherde kommt vom GaLa-Bauer. Ist extra für Gartenteiche.





DAS steht auch auf dem "algenfutter", dass man im baumarkt, gartencenter oder "fachhandel" kaufen kann....   


aber du kannst dann ja massig bilder in dem thread "unsere schönsten algenfotos" einstellen!


----------



## Dr.J (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Michael,

:willkommen hier im Forum der Franken äh Teichverrückten. 

Ich sehe gerade, dass du ja nur ca. 100 m Luftlinie von meinem Bruder (Ferdinand-Tietz-Straße) entfernt wohnst. 

Die Fische würde ich nicht gleich in den Teich setzen, sondern erstmal in eine Hälterung, bis der Teich "eingefahren" ist.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Doc

[OT]



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe gerade, dass du ja nur ca. 100 m Luftlinie von meinem Bruder entfernt wohnst.



[/OT]

  Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllffffffe es gibt zwei ... Doc`s!  :friede


.


----------



## Dr.J (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

[OT]sogar 3 [/OT]


----------



## Steinadler (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo,

ich wollte hier noch mal auf den Punkt mit dem Zaun eingehen:

Wir haben, nachdem der Umbau beendet war, zwei größere Stücke eines alten Maschendrahtzaunes um einen Großteil des Grundstückes, wo der Teich ist gemacht und den Rest mit mehreren Stricken und Bändern "zugemacht". OK, optimal ist es nicht und uns stört es auch etwas, dass der Zaun leider so eine lange Lieferzeit hat. Und ganz ehrlich: Ein richtiger Zaun wäre uns natürlich schon viel lieber. Denn wir wollen natürlich auch nicht, dass jemand in den Teich fällt.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Steinadler (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo,

So, die Fische wurden vor etwa 2 Wochen eingesetzt. Bisher fühlen sie sich Puddelwohl. Schwimmen in Schwärmen oben herum und fressen auch. Das Wasser habe ich bisher einmal getestet (mit JBL TestLab Tröpfchentest). Die Werte haben im grossen und ganzen gepasst. Werde am Wochenende wieder messen. Bilder der Fische gibts auf meiner HP (ist in der Signatur angegeben).

Das Wasser ist leider noch sehr milchig. Liegt wahrscheinlich am aufwühlen des Kieses und der Teicherde durch die Fische. Dies werden wir nächstes Jahr, wenn es wieder besseres Wetter ist, beheben.

Unsere Gartenteichbrücke wurde nun auch tiefergelegt, so dass die ganze Optik besser aussieht.  

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Steinadler (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo,

ich dachte, ich gebe mal wieder einen Update.

Nach dem Winter haben wir den kompletten Teich geleert und gesäubert, da wir das milchige Wasser nicht mehr sehen konnten und es auch nicht besser wurde. Leider war das Wasser dann soooooo klar, dass Algen ihr Zuhause fanden.  Hier gab es aber vielleicht mehrere Faktoren (Teicherde - nicht aus dem Baumarkt, klares Wasser und zuviel Sonne). Deshalb habe ich mich Mitte Juni entschlossen mir einen Filter mit UVC-Lampe zuzulegen. Seitdem wird das Wasser wieder klarer, so dass man bereits wieder den Grund sehen kann. Den Filter muss ich allerdings noch eingraben.

Leider habe ich ein anderes Problem immer noch nicht in den Griff bekommen: Katzen aus der gesamten Nachbarschaft.  Die lieben leider meine Goldis. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag ja auch Katzen. Zumindest solange sie meine Goldis am Leben lassen. 

Auch das oben angesprochene Thema mit dem Zaun hat sich erledigt. Dieser wurde nach dem Frost gebaut, so dass das Grundstück nun dicht ist.

Gruss

Michael


----------

